# medication is a temporary solution



## bardolph (Dec 5, 2002)

I have had IBS-D for the last eight years and it seems only to have gotten worse as I've aged. For two years I took and anti-anxiety drug and bentyl. I gained some weight, but I felt good--I had D maybe once a month or sometimes I'd go three or four months without an attack. But I recently came off the medication becuase I want to get pregnant. Well now I am back to my urgent attacks once in the morning. It leaves me feeling depressed and like I can't eat anything healthy. When I eat alot of fruit or vegetables or brown bread or oatmeal I get sick. But I need these foods for nutrition. So now I am back to where I started. The only relief I get is a hot water bottle on my abdomen and yoga. But there's no miracle cure.


----------

